# Eigenes Betriebssystem...



## hhunderter (17. April 2009)

Hi ich wollte mal anfangen mir mein Eigenes Betriebssystem zu Basteln, dazu habe ich mir das tutorial hier angekugt, leider will des aber net so wie ich will ^^
um genau zu sein es klappt net ^^

also ich habe beide datein erstellt wie es auf der seite steht, nur da ich des aufn Virtuellen PC (VPC von Mircosot) ausprobieren will die beiden datein in eine *.ima (mit WinImage) gespeichert und dan ebend im VPC eingebunden.

der Fehler:
Das OS Startet net bz wird garnet gefunden

Auszug VPC:

```
Disk formatted with WinImage 6.50 (c) 1993-2004 Gilles Vollant
see http://winimage.com
Bootsector from C.H. Hochstatter

No Systemdisk. Booting from harddisk.
Connot load from harddisk.
Insert Systemdisk and press any key.
```

wes einer ne Lösung?^^


----------



## hhunderter (19. April 2009)

hat keiner ne Idee?^^


----------



## engelmarkus (28. April 2009)

Du schreibst, du hast sie gespeichert. Hast du sie in ein Dateisystem auf der Diskette kopiert, oder hast du sie im Raw-Modus direkt reingeschrieben?


----------



## engelmarkus (20. Juli 2011)

Stell eine konkrete Frage, dann sehen wir weiter...
Darf ich dich außerdem auf die Netiquette hinweisen?


----------



## TheBadBoy (20. Juli 2011)

sry ^^ ich bin bloß etwas verwirrt... ich hab dieses tutorial gelesen: http://www.tutorials.de/programming-tutorials/20706-ein-eigenes-kleines-betriebssystem.html

und ich komm einfach nicht weiter


----------



## zerix (20. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

halte dich doch bitte an die Netiquette und achte auf deine Groß- und Kleinschreibung. 

Gruß

Sascha


----------



## Linuxfriend (21. Juli 2011)

Hallo.
Ich kenne mich mit der software im speziellen nicht aus. Wenn du hilfe mit Assembler, deinem OS oder dem NASM oder MinGW Probleme haben solltest kannst du direkt bei mir melden. Ich helfe gerne.
Ich empfehle dir nicht zu lange im Realmode herum zu lümmeln sondern den Grub als bootloader zu nehmen und die Basics im Protectedmode zu schreiben (multitasking,Paging,Treiber...)
Ich habe schon vielen leuten zu disem thema geholfen oder ihnen ein tutorial gegeben (per Privat nachricht da es jeweils nur teile der entwichlunkg betraf)
Wie gesagt wenn du hilfe,links oder hilfe suchst meld dich bei mir.
LG
Linux best friend

PS: Ich persönlich bevorzuge Virtualbox zur virtualisierung...


----------

